# [NVIDIA]Utilisation 99.9% CPU sous X (±resolu)

## GaMeS

bonsoir,

Voila j'explique mon problème.

Je suis sous gnome 2.14.1 / Xorg 7.0-r1 / et kernel 2.6.16-r9.

j'ai actuellement un AMD 64 3200+ / NVIDIA 6600

Lorsque j'étais sous x86 (oui oui avec un amd64) j'ai rencontré un blocage de X aléatoirement, un top d1 me renvoyais une consomation CPU DE 99.9% de X.

Croyant que c'étais mes nombreuses installation et bêtises / je me suis pas trop posé de question et j'ai installé une gentoo amd64 toute propre dont voici mon make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built                                             this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

rien de bien extraordinaire ...

quand je lance gnome via startx pas de problème, ça se lance je peut navigué mais de manière aléatoire ... boum freeze du X mais je peut toujours bougé la souris.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
> 
> 12822 root      24  -1 55512  13m 6648 R 99.9  1.4  14:11.75 X
> ...

 

Le Xorg.log donne ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:58:14 PDT 2006
> 
> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 1, Channel 00000002 Method 00000000 Data 31415930
> ...

 

Apparement avec les drivers nv ça a l'air de fonctionné, pas de plantage.

J'ai donc testé sous Xorg 6.8.2 et Xorg 7.0-r1, tout en changeant les drivers nvidia...pas d'amélioration.

J'ai également épuré un dernier kernel en laissant que le strict minimum (suppression framebuffer, usb, acpi..) toujours pareil.

J'ai lu un lié a ce problème mais il n'en dit pas plus ... nvnews.net

Quelqu'un aurais t'il une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> boum freeze du X mais je peut toujours bougé la souris.

 

J'ai exactement les mêmes symptômes avec gnome-light 2.14.0 et xorg 7.0-r1, mais seulement 1 fois sur 2, au démarrage de gnome.

J'ai également ce bug.

Je n'ai pas encore poussé les investigations plus loin, mais si çà se trouve, les 2 phénomènes sont liés : gnome-session qui flancherait.

J'ai également les drivers nvidia, mais je ne sais pas si çà a un rapport.

La prochaine fois que çà m'arrive, je regarderais tout çà d'un peu plus près.

Pour le moment, la seule solution que j'ai trouvée est de relancer xdm :

```

# /etc/init.d/xdm restart

```

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

je n'ai pas de solution,

j'ai juste remarqué que tu avais mis 2 fois la variable "SYNC" dans ton make.conf.

Désolé de t'avoir fait un faux espoir.

Je repars ->[]

----------

## GaMeS

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai juste remarqué que tu avais mis 2 fois la variable "SYNC" dans ton make.conf.
> 
> 

 

Rah merci j'avais même pas fais gaffe :]

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai exactement les mêmes symptômes avec gnome-light 2.14.0 et xorg 7.0-r1, mais seulement 1 fois sur 2, au démarrage de gnome. 
> 
> 

 

Oui, j'ai également gnome-light mais moi ça ne plante pas au démarrage, c'est au cours de l'utilisation.

J'ai remarqué par contre qu'en supprimant le framebuffer dans le kernel (ouais bon ça fais crade en console mais bon ^^) ben ça plantais aussi mais le plantage commençais a partir de 5/10mn d'utilisation.

J'ai lu pas mal de truc sur les forums, ce qui m'a fais peur c'est quand un mec ça faisais 1 ans qu'il essayais de trouvé la solution ... (pour pas trollé c'étais sur un forum Ubuntu...)

Si vous avez des suggestions, des idées ? je suis preneur

----------

## E11

Juste pour un peu éclaircir la situation...

As-tu ce problème avec tout tes modes graphiques ou juste avec Gnome ? ( kde, xfce, e17,... ont-ils le même problème ? )

Sinon j'ai (à peu près) la même config que la tienne, et je n'ai jamais eu ce souci... DOnc ça doit être résolvable   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Si c'est une 6600 agp ... et bien fait comme moi prend en une en pci express

 sur le forum nvnet ont est beaucoup à se plaindre de ce soucis ..

 et en cause est le pont pcie/agp car les 6600 sont toutes pcie 

 à toi de voir

----------

## GaMeS

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu ce problème avec tout tes modes graphiques ou juste avec Gnome ? ( kde, xfce, e17,... ont-ils le même problème ? ) 
> 
> 

 

Justement je pense le faire en rentrant chez moi ce soir.J'y songeais :]

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Si c'est une 6600 agp ... et bien fait comme moi prend en une en pci express
> 
>  sur le forum nvnet ont est beaucoup à se plaindre de ce soucis ..
> 
>  et en cause est le pont pcie/agp car les 6600 sont toutes pcie 
> ...

 

humpf ? je suis déja en PCI-e, ça serai la gamme 6600 qui merderais ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> As-tu ce problème avec tout tes modes graphiques ou juste avec Gnome ? ( kde, xfce, e17,... ont-ils le même problème ? ) 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Au dernières nouvelles les erreurs de type Xvid strange du genre seraient dues à des 6600 foireuses en effet ... maintenant je n'aime pas colporter de rumeurs infondées 

toujorurs est il qu'en changeant de carte (et agp vers pcie du coup) je n'ai plus aucuns problèmes ....

MAIS ce soucis n'est valable que sous linux sous win je n'avais quasimment aucuns plantages ...

----------

## E11

Bah, ma 6600GT agp fonctionne très bien   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Sinon, ça ne serait pas la première fois que je vois un tel problème... Un ami a eu (il y a un petit moment déjà) un problème du style avec une GeForce 3... (fin le problème était différent mais c'était aussi du à un problème matériel...)

Donc ce que tu dis est tout à fait probable... 

En passant, si tu as encore la garantie, n'attends p-e pas qu'elle soit finie pour essayer de la faire jouer   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

j'ai quand même essayé la carte sur 3 machines différentes et fait chagner 3 fois aussi 

(une connaissance tient la boutique donc)

il as fini par me proposer le pcie et ca as marche du premier coup ...

----------

## GaMeS

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En passant, si tu as encore la garantie, n'attends p-e pas qu'elle soit finie pour essayer de la faire jouer
> 
> 

 

Effectivement il me reste la garantie, je l'ai prise par internet sur ldlc.com plus précisément.Comment justifié au revendeur que sous linux cette carte ne fonctionne pas et que sous windows elle fonctionne ?...

Si j'arrive a faire marché la garantie voudrons t'il m'en renvoyé une carte d'une autre gamme si je rajoute un peu de tune dérriere [s]pour avoir une 6800[/s](trop chère :] ) une 6600GT peut être  ? arf je sais plus trop quoi faire.

Ma carte date d'octobre 2005 et donc la garantie est toujours valable.

J'ai entendu parlé aussi (du moin côté AGP) qu'il fallais voir du côté AGP Fast Write dans le bios et Prefetch Cache.

La j'étais sur un site marchand, et je suis tombé par hasard sur ma carte mère.

Je lisais la description et j'ai vu "PEG (PCI Express Graphics) : ce procédé permet de booster les performances de votre carte graphique pour une qualité d'affichage optimale"

Je désactiverais bien pour voir si ça fais quelques choses.

Les forums parlais aussi d'upgradé le BIOS...je ne sais pas trop.

----------

## E11

Upgrader le bios, oui pourquoi pas... mais je ne sais pas si ça changera quelque chose... Par contre il faut faire très attention quand on fait ça car si ça plante, il n'y a plus moyen de récuperer la carte mère...

Sinon, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse demander un autre modèle que celui qu'on a pour la garantie... (car les prix ont bien baisser depuis 2005 et se serait trop facil d'envoyé chaque fois ça carte en garantie et de prendre le nouveau modèle... maintenant les magasins accepte peut-être (comme service), il faut voir avec eux... )

Pour l'agp fast write, c'était un des problèmes des 6600 dont j'avais beaucoup entendu parlé à leur sortie... Personnellement je ne l'ai jamais eu, mais il serait bien de vérifié... 

On a aussi beaucoup parlé sur internet de problème d'alimentation de la carte graphique... Regarde p-e par là aussi ce que ça dit même si d'après moi ça ne joue que pour la 3D.

Voilà en espérant t'être un peu utile...

----------

## GaMeS

Côté alimentation y a pas de problème je pense vu que j'ai une alimentation relativement récente et de marque Antec en 400W.

Côté BIOS, j'en suis a la version 1008 sur ma A8N-E / y a une version 1013 de disponible, pas d'amélioration notable en terme de PCI-e, c'est surtout pour le support d'autre processeur et autre petit bug mais on ne sais jamais, j'verrais si j'upgrade ou pas.

D'ailleur petite question : n'ayant pas Windows et pas de lecteur de disquette ? j'fais comment pour upgradé  :Very Happy: 

et puis sinon la je suis en train d'emergé XFCE4 pour voir si c'est spécifique au wm.(EDIT : Pas d'amélioration, ça freeze toujours X)

Voila pour les nouvelles :]

----------

## Scullder

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleur petite question : n'ayant pas Windows et pas de lecteur de disquette ? j'fais comment pour upgradé 
> 
> 

 

Je crois qu'il y a un prog dos pour flasher le bios à télécharger sur le site d'asus dans les téléchargements pour ta carte mère.

J'ai déjà entendu parler que ça fonctionnait très bien avec FreeDOS (un système compatible DOS libre), que tu peux installer sur une petite partition dans un coin de ton disque dur. Bon, après, à tes risques et périls.

----------

## GaMeS

 *scullder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FreeDOS (un système compatible DOS libre), que tu peux installer sur une petite partition dans un coin de ton disque dur. Bon, après, à tes risques et périls.
> 
> 

 

Heu vu mes segmentation fault sans raison..j'vais évité en fait. mais sinon c'étais une bonne méthode c'est vrai j'y avais pas pensé.

Suite a une demande croissante, mon tant attendu Xorg.conf ! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]"
> ...

 

----------

## E11

Personnellement sur ce coup là, je ne tenterai pas trop un truc pas supporté à 100%... Car si sa foire, on joue quand même la vie d'une carte mère  :Razz:  (sauf si les marques acceptent de les renvoyé à l'usine pour leur remettre un bios,... )

Je te conseil donc plutôt d'essayé de te trouver un bête lecteur disquette (que tu démonterais de l'ordi de ton voisin par exemple   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: ) et de faire l'update et puis de remettre le tout en place   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

Il doit y avoir des systèmes de secours pour le bios sur les nouvelles cartes mères.

A part ça, normalement on doit pouvoir booter sur une image d'une disquette depuis grub (ou faire un bidouillage de ce genre).

http://linuxfr.org/forums/10/9694.html

----------

## GaMeS

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> A part ça, normalement on doit pouvoir booter sur une image d'une disquette depuis grub (ou faire un bidouillage de ce genre).
> 
> http://linuxfr.org/forums/10/9694.html

 

+1

Car démonté ma tour .... faut pas oublié qu'un geek c'est un flemmard ...

Et oui il a BIOS FREE je sais pas quoi pour recup un mauvais flashage "normalement".

Edit:

bon pour venir encore vous êmbété, j'ai testé pas mal de choses

j'ai remis un kernel qui semblais fonctionné avant le gentoo-sources 2.6.16-r3 mais pareil toujours le plantage, j'ai downgradé de drivers nvidia..pareil.

j'ai testé également un autre desktop manager Xfce4, pas d'avancement.

Je vais faire passé une nuit complète de memtest86+ et demain j'tente le flashage carte mère avec l'img chargé via grub.

Si vous avez des idées, n'importe quoi qui puisse m'orienté, n'hésitez pas !

----------

## GaMeS

Bon j'ai changé de carte graphique pour une S3 Trio et ça fonctionne correctement sous X.

Donc ben j'ai envoyé un email a Asustek on verra ce que ça donne.

----------

## netfab

Pour ma part çà empire.

J'ai toujours le bug au démarrage de gnome dont je parlais précédemment, mais il est devenu anecdotique.

Depuis plusieurs jours, j'ai des plantages à répétition, apparemment aléatoires.

Quand je dis plantage, c'est à dire que d'une seconde à l'autre, plus rien ne répond : plus de clavier, plus de souris, écran gelé, impossible de me connecter en SSH (no route to host), j'en passe et des meilleures.

Donc, depuis plusieurs jours, j'effectue des essais pour déterminer la source du problème :

 - memtest sur une nuit complète : 16 passes, 0 erreurs.

 - rétablissement de certains useflags modifiés récemment.

 - mise à jour + expériences avec le kernel (désactivation framebuffer, etc...)

J'ai donc découvert avec joie les magic sys key, ce qui m'évite les hard reboot et préserve un peu mieux mes systèmes de fichiers.

Puis, ne trouvant pas de solution, je me suis résigné à désactiver le seul élément binaire du système : le driver nvidia.

Comme par zazard, çà n'a plus l'air de planter, mais je n'ai plus de 3D.

J'aurai peut-être dû commencer par là, cela m'aurait évité de m'arracher les cheveux.

Si çà se confirme, je le réactiverai, en essayant de changer de module AGP, et en jouant avec les options de xorg. Il n'y a pas de raison.

----------

## GaMeS

Hier soir, je me suis "amusé" à installé Windows et faire des tests avec 3DMARK.Le pc avais tendance sous Windows à faire un écran noir pendant 1/2 secondes et a revenir.

Je me suis dis, mais ça serais pas tout simplement la température de la carte ? ça serais possible car j'utilise un refroidissement passif sur ma carte graphique (d'origine).

J'ai mis un ventilo 8cm devant la carte / carte froide a présent mais toujours pas d'amélioration.

NetFab je remarque que tu es en AGP, tu as sans doute déja testé les petites manips dans le bios tel que l'AGP Write et le prefetch ?

Allez courage, faut pas se laissé abattre  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Je viens justement de remarquer que le fastwrite n'était pas activé :

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Enabled
> 
> Driver:          AGPGART
> ...

 

Alors que je pense qu'il est supporté :

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge
> 
> Host Bridge:     PCI device 8086:2570
> 
> Fast Writes:     Supported
> ...

 

Mais il faut que j'aille vérifier dans le bios avant d'essayer de l'activer.

Le prefetch en revanche, je ne sais pas ce que c'est  :Cool: 

J'ai fait une découverte intéressante ce matin : xorg-server a été mis à jour, j'ai lu le bug lié, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris, çà parle de bugs d'affichage avec les terminaux virtuels, de gcc 4.1, des drivers nvidia, et de pleins d'autres choses.

Toujours est t'il que j'ai effectué la mise à jour il y a plus d'une heure, j'ai alors réactivé le driver nvidia, et pour le moment, pas de plantage ! (je touche du bois)

Si çà ne plante plus, je verrais alors pour le fastwrite.Last edited by netfab on Mon Jun 12, 2006 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bong

Est-ce que ça serait pas dù à un soucis entre agpgart et le driver nvidia ?

Peut être en activant l'option NvAGP dans ton xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforcefx"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    [...]

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

       # 0:disable, 1:NVIDIA internal, 2:AGPGART, 3:any (AGPGART then NVIDIA)

EndSection
```

C'est ce que j'utilise (avec aucun support d'agpgart au niveau du kernel):

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

```
grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_AGP is not set
```

----------

## netfab

Bon, et bien çà a l'air de se confirmer : pas de plantage depuis ce matin.

Pour le module AGP, oui, je vais tester celui de nvidia, ne serait-ce que pour voir s'il y a une différence de performances.

----------

## GaMeS

Pour uppé le post, j'ai continué mon investigation, j'ai [re]installé Windows et lui au lieu de me rendre des segmentations fault y me reboot la machine :S

donc la je devrais sans tardé testé ma carte PCI-e sur une autre machine...sinon j'vais me résoudre à démonté la carte mère et l'envoyée au SAV ldlc.

Moi qui pensais ne pas être em.... par asus, ça me déçois..

----------

